# colnago clx headset



## colnagoclx (Feb 20, 2009)

Im starting to build up new clx frame. I am confused on what is the proper headset. Standard integrated?? What is my best choice?

Cane creek 110?

thanks


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Chris King. No question.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i built mine with chris king


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

Definately Chris King. Supersmooth and will last even longer than the frame!


----------

